
The Unknown Blogger Who Changed WikiLeaks Coverage - J3L2404
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/12/the-unknown-blogger-who-changed-the-wikileaks-conversation/67936
======
badwetter
Thanks for the good read; now have Bady's blog in my GReader.

